# PiCs of MeXiCaN TsUrU TaILiGhTs



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Anyone have pictures of the MeXiCaN TrUsU tail-lights on a 1991 Nissan???


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

why the hell do you talk in alternating caps? this doesn't make any sense to me


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

tHeRe"S nOtHiNg WrOnG wItH tHaT !1!1!1

AT LEAST HE'S NOT YELLING!!!!!


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

at least


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

email me direct and I'll send it to you manana. Mine is a 1993 though, no big dif.

[email protected]


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

So this is the famed Greg V. from Mossy? Cool! I have a related question concerning the Tsuru headlight conversion.

I've been looking at doing the Tsuru conversion for a while, but I'm just not real happy with the general shape of the lights and grille that everyone has. A while ago, I saw a set of what I believe to be earlier Tsuru lights. These were shaped exactly like the '93-'94 headlights and used the US-spec grille, or at least a similar one. Do such things exist or am I on crack?


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't know about famed, maybe infamous.  

I don't believe there was a clear headlight earlier than this. Crack must be the answer to the question.





samo said:


> *So this is the famed Greg V. from Mossy? Cool! I have a related question concerning the Tsuru headlight conversion.
> 
> I've been looking at doing the Tsuru conversion for a while, but I'm just not real happy with the general shape of the lights and grille that everyone has. A while ago, I saw a set of what I believe to be earlier Tsuru lights. These were shaped exactly like the '93-'94 headlights and used the US-spec grille, or at least a similar one. Do such things exist or am I on crack? *


:


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

*Hey Greg*

Do you have the SUNNY name badges?


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Hey Greg*



Classic XE said:


> *Do you have the SUNNY name badges? *


No but I'm about to order some from Japan. Check back in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

*Thanks*

I'll check back.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*yes!!!!!*

hey greg... put me first on ur list for the SUNNY badges... i have funds!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Hey Greg, who is Gary W.? I think I got 2 emails from him but nothing came through. it says [email protected] so I'm assuming you know him.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

He's the GM, but I don't know why he'd be emailing you. Unless you tried to email through the website and it bounced?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

no, I have no idea how I got an email from him. It was blank and the subject said "End Footer Nav". Might want to do a virus scan of the system. I'm not sure which email my virus scan picked up, but one of my emails had a virus in it. It could have been his.


----------

